# Finally, Something Worth Posting...



## wawoodman (Nov 6, 2015)

for me, anyhow! It's a new toolrest for my old style Jet 8" grinder, shamelessly copied from the Veritas. It's got an extra-large table, so when I finish the South Bend lathe bit holder, I can do a decent job of sharpening.

And the best part is, I only had to make one part, twice~!!


----------



## stupoty (Nov 6, 2015)

Very nice, it must be grinder rest season, I just finished making one for my grinder.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Nov 6, 2015)

you may want to move the base so the top plate wont just jam into the rotating wheel


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Nov 6, 2015)

very nice


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 6, 2015)

TOOLMASTER said:


> you may want to move the base so the top plate wont just jam into the rotating wheel



I hadn't thought about that. Where do you suggest I place it? Closer to the wheel, so the plate would be shoved back?


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 6, 2015)

wawoodman said:


> for me, anyhow! It's a new toolrest for my old style Jet 8" grinder, shamelessly copied from the Veritas. It's got an extra-large table, so when I finish the South Bend lathe bit holder, I can do a decent job of sharpening.
> 
> And the best part is, I only had to make one part, twice~!!
> 
> ...


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Nov 6, 2015)

i would


----------



## thomas s (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice job it looks great.


----------



## higgite (Nov 6, 2015)

TOOLMASTER said:


> you may want to move the base so the top plate wont just jam into the rotating wheel



You mean sorta like Veritas shows it on their website?  Nice catch.





Good job on the copy, woodman. Nicely done.
Tom


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 7, 2015)

Very nice job !


----------



## chip maker (Nov 7, 2015)

Sometimes I wish I wouldn't look at some of the things people make in their shops. Always find something else to put on the list to copy. Not that they aren't needed !!!! Very nice build looks like a lot better than one you could buy.


----------



## ch2co (Nov 7, 2015)

I have a Veritas that came with my (used) bench grinder. and the previous owner mounted it with the base directly under the front vertical tangent of the wheel.
I saw your post and wondered if that is the right place or not. I googled Veritas an came up with many pages of photos showing the unit mounted in front of this point and behind this point. Due to the adjustable arms, I don't see it making that much difference. Could you explain why it should be moved, and to where?  I'm a newbie, and old newbie, but a newbie just the same, and need all of the advice I can get.

  By the way, Mike, nice build, looks much heavier than the Veritas, and I love the larger plate, looks like it would make it easier to rest more of your fingers/hand on.
I'm thinking of adding a flat top plate like yours to the top of my Veritas, then maybe I would feel more like using the thing.

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 7, 2015)

Chuck,
I think the reason for moving it in is so that if something gets jammed, the lower pivot will want to move away from the wheel. I've already relocated mine, and looking at it, I can see the logic.


----------



## ch2co (Nov 7, 2015)

Gotcha!  Thanks, that makes sense.  Now when I look at the angle of your first picture with the one that Tom shows, I see the potentially serious problem and the simple solution.

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## mikey (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey Mike, you done good!


----------



## tomw (Nov 7, 2015)

Mike,

Nice job! Where did you get the fancy handles?

Tom


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Nov 7, 2015)

mcmaster carr has them


----------



## tomw (Nov 7, 2015)

Of course. Should have known.


----------



## A618fan2 (Nov 7, 2015)

Very nice Mike - I think it's an improvement over the original.


----------



## Hidyn (Nov 8, 2015)

I agree with the others. It looks nicer than the Veritas model. Then again all home made tools just have a fantastic appeal!


----------



## dlane (Nov 12, 2015)

Good job , I'll be doing something similar pretty soon. And thanks for the full size pics


----------



## kwoodhands (Nov 20, 2015)

wawoodman said:


> for me, anyhow! It's a new toolrest for my old style Jet 8" grinder, shamelessly copied from the Veritas. It's got an extra-large table, so when I finish the South Bend lathe bit holder, I can do a decent job of sharpening.
> 
> And the best part is, I only had to make one part, twice~!!


Very nice,I also have the Veritas on one wheel and another shop made on the coarse wheel. I made an adjustable protractor from 1/4 " aluminum plate and the arm from 1/2 x 1/2 x 5" aluminum stock.Clamped to the table I can grind most angles accurately.The arm is only fastened at the pivot point and is held tight with a nut, washer and lock washer.
mike


----------



## ch2co (Nov 21, 2015)

Mike, could you take a picture of it for us (me)?
Thanks

Chuck the grumpy old guky


----------

